# I'm sick of potential problems!



## viccat

Has anyone else had lots of bad test results, or things going wrong?! I'm starting to think this is all happening because of my age! :wacko: Every time, baby has been fine, but by heck I'm sick of tests showing potential problems! I know I shouldn't complain, but I've been into hospital every 2-3 weeks for a scan for one reason or another.

7 weeks was first scan due to ectopic risk from a blocked tube.
10 weeks scan due to heavy bleed that took 2 weeks to dry up.
13 weeks was the dating scan and bloods that gave me a 1 in 5 risk of downs syndrome
14 weeks scan to try and do CVS which the consultant decided was too risky
15 weeks scan to do the amniocentestis
...... then I got a break for Christmas....... :happydance:
20 weeks scan has shown I've got a low lying placenta, so I've been banned from sex and am due an extra scan at 32 weeks to see if a c-section is needed.
And....... thanks to the abnormal 1st trimester blood results (low papp-a) I'm due back again at 23 weeks to re-check blood flow to the baby, and that he is growing okay.

Please excuse me for whinging a bit, but can I just be pregnant please? :blush: The size of my antenatal file is getting embarrassing. I'm going to be getting a reputation as a hypochondriac.

....... oh, and life without the sacroiliac joint pain I'm getting would be nice :haha:


----------



## tryfor2

Oh I'm sorry to hear this. That is an awful lot. I hear you--a little normalcy would be nice! But you aren't a hypochondriac bc things were actually found. It's not like you were imagining things. I doubt it is bc of your age... You can never know for sure but tons of people our age have uncomplicated pregnancies.... and tons of 20somethings have complications. You may have had a very similar pregnancy if you were pregnant 10 years ago. So don't chalk it up to age (so easy to do, I know) and don't blame yourself--easier said than done! Pregnancy isn't easy to slog through at ANY age, so give yourself some credit. And you've been through an awful lot already... Hopefully this means the rest of your pregnancy and birth will be super smooth sailing!!! No it's not fair, but you're doing it and before you know it it'll be all over and you'll feel like a rock star for having survived it all. Take care Mama!


----------



## 44npregnant

I'm 44 and I've not had much to deal with except for some spotting for a week in my 2nd trimester. I just had my glucose test about 2 weeks ago. I haven't heard back about that yet but no news is good news! I have an ultrasound today so hopefully all is well. I hope things go more smoothly for you! :hugs:


----------



## Havmercy

I understand because my file is stacking up too. It's more annoying for me to schedule appointments and make it to the doc every week. My last pregnancy, I had a low Papp-a score (may2012) I had to have an ultrasound every 4 weeks to check my placenta. I also was high risk for downs 1:16. So i needed an amnio which came back good. I ended up having a 32 week preemie. This pregnancy, we had a new test done called materniti21 to check for downs, test was good. But since I'm high risk for having a preemie, I go to the doc every week for p17 injections until im 37 weeks. I had to go 3 times this week because I also needed 2 injections of celestone, 24 hours apart to help mature our baby's lungs in case he comes early. I'm only 24 weeks. Trust me, after a 6 week NICU stay with our son in 2012, it is well worth all the visits. They will just have to add a new folder because I'm determined to carry this baby to term.lol. Hang in there and know it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## viccat

Gosh, Havmercy, that has really put it into perspective for me :hugs: 

Fingers crossed that we all have a smooth pregnancy from here onwards! :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

I am so sorry you are going through all of this stress! With #1, I was told at 20 weeks he would be born with a congenital birth defect. I was devastated and worried the entire rest of my pregnancy. Well, he was born and it really isn't that big of a deal anymore. With my second, I had a placental tear that caused bleeding and bed rest from about 14 weeks on. They told me there was a 50/50 chance of baby making it. Needless to say I worried the entire pregnancy....he's 13 months now and perfectly healthy and the easiest baby ever. I hope all goes well for you hun.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## clareym

I know how you feel! Although I am only 6 weeks along I had IVF to get pregnant so I think they feel they need to monitor me constantly for potential problems. I have had 3 blood tests and 2 u/s already, and because they are so close together we keep getting grey results (hCG going up but not doubling, gestational sac showing the right size but no foetal pole seen...). I just want them to leave me alone for a few weeks to grow this baby and then see definitively how it's doing when we know we should see a heartbeat. I'm thinking of telling them that I don't want a scan for another couple of weeks but then I feel guilty that I'm not doing the best thing for the baby... No one tells you how stressful pregnancy can be after that positive test!!!


----------

